# Sticky  ROLE CALL... Mexico Forumites, let's know you all!!!



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

So paisanos!

Now we have a Mexico board... firstly, we'd like to know how many of us are here and where you live in Mexico.

Please post the following data if you please:

- Age
- Location (where in mexico)
- Riding style, if any  (XC, FR, DH, AM, etc., If any)
- Your bike, of course
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it)
- Favorite drink

Please join in... let's populate this place now we have it.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Age: 35
Location (where in mexico): Roma Norte, Mexico City (the place is so damned big I think we need to give our neighbourhood here, D.F. crowd).

Riding style, if any : XC, trail

Your bike, of course: See pic below

Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it): 1. The awesome stretch of singletrack I rode in Oaxaca last summer - sorry no name (I'll try to find the location on the map)
2. Discovery or Las Hojas, Chiluca

Favorite drink(s): In Mexico, a Victoria followed by a nice Anejo with Sangrita.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Please post the following data if you please:


What about yours?

You need to remove a line from your Signature, too!

Oh yeah, got too excited and forgot to post my bike pic...


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

This is great!! I'm 40, been riding for only a couple years, I ride cross-country type, I only know local trails . I have a 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR.I was born and raised in Tijuana and live in San Diego for almost 20 years now,, and that is one of the reasons I'm looking forward to learn about all the wonderfull places to visit and ride.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> So paisanos!
> 
> Now we have a Mexico board... firstly, we'd like to know how many of us are here and where you live in Mexico.
> 
> ...


OK... dumb me... I'm still overwhelmed by all the stuff going on....

Age - 30, almost 31
Location - North Mexico City (El Rosario)
Style - Caterpillar XC
Bike - Giant Warp '04 upgraded to Magura (fo course) Julie discs and soon a Magura Pahon fork
Favorite Trail - Discovery at Chiluca so far.
Fave drink - NEGRA MODELO, la crema de las cervezas!!!

Edit... My bike... Me.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

bajamtnbkr said:


> I was born and raised in Tijuana and live in San Diego for almost 20 years now


I go to San Diego at least once a year. I'll make sure I bring my bike next time.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> OK... dumb me... I'm still overwhelmed by all the stuff going on....


and make this Sticky!!


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

*Congrats on the Mexico forum!*

Carlos
27 years old... been riding for ovr 15 years.
Mazatlan, Sin.
Mainly XC.. I did a little DH but i suck at it. (I ate ---- at Black diamond trails in WHISTLER)
Favorite trail? 
La Primavera in GDL.

My bike: 05 Kona Kikapu Deluxe mostly XT with a REBA team fork, Crossmax rims runing Tubeless.

Come and visit Mazatlan but dont forget to bring your bike. Life is not only about "Cervezas".

BTW my favorite beer is Victoria and of course Pacifico.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> I go to San Diego at least once a year. I'll make sure I bring my bike next time.


 Sure, let me know ahead of time to plan something.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

pornstar said:


> Life is not only about "Cervezas"


Very true.

Feliz Navidad


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mexico Forum*

Hi, nice to have a Mexico forum , another good place to write about mountain biking .

Age - too young to retire ,too old to race , just 30 years........of riding
Location - Puebla 
Riding Style - xc -am and fm
Favorite trail - here, there and everywhere.
Bike - Turner Flux 
Favorite drink - water and lemonade

See you later...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Hi, nice to have a Mexico forum , another good place to write about mountain biking .
> 
> Age - too young to retire ,too old to race , just 30 years........of riding
> Location - Puebla
> ...


Hey!! Glad to see you snooping over here!

You're more than welcome. I bet your contributions will be as good as on our local forum.

You might was well get invited by the Mexican Homers (Turner Owner's Group) to join. In the end, you already have everything they request... a Turner bike.

I have accounted for six Tuners so far in Mexico. But I guess you're the only one that has had a Turner, an Intense and a Titus at the same time. Triple Crown, baby!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Bike - Turner Flux


Saludos fellow Mexico Homer!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Now if a bike could be sexy, thats one seems to have all the right fun bits in the right places...


----------



## hector.miranda (Dec 20, 2005)

*Introducing myself... SETH*

Hi all!!

- Age: 25
- Location (where in mexico): México City, Iztacalco
- Riding style, if any: Cross Country (XC), urban too
- Your bike, of course: Alubike Bronx 2003, Full Deore modified
- Favorite trail: Valle de Bravo, from Nevado de Toluca
- Favorite drink: Sperry's, Piña colada jajaja... does it matter??? 

Good fortune to this forum... i'll be following closely for sure.
Let's get them all raza!
Seth.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

*Aids...*

Aids, Adrian, Alby, The Flying Kiwi, various other names too derogatory to mention.

- Age :Goddam it I´m ****en fourty. And I feel like fifty when I hit the deck.. And now wih this post I´ll see how puritanical these forums are..
- Location (where in mexico) Yes, you know where...
- Riding style, if any  (XC, FR, DH, AM, etc., If any)

Horizontal...mainly, or WU (Walking Uphill...I dunno those fancy two letter acronyms..)

- Your bike, of course : Marin
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it) :Chiluca with the moon bit and the springs..my new favourite..
- Favorite drink: Lady Grey tea, on the ride..beer


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, it´s about mountainbiking AND Cervezas!

Feliz Christmas, and Merry Navidad.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*One more in the big city*

Another chilango in this forum,

Name: Diego Ramirez
Age: 28
Location: Mexico City, Narvarte 
Riding style: XC, trails, light freeride... anything goes
Bike: currently a Cdale with tons of upgrades, and sooner that latter a Norco Six.
Favourite trail: Mexico. - Some unexplored trails in SNT and some unnamed in Salazar. 
All time favourites.- CBC, Pingu, Neds Atomic Dustbin (Seymour);Upper Oil Can, and Seventh Secret (Fromme).

Hope to cya on the trails

D.

Love what you do, do what you love


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

aids said:


> Now if a bike could be sexy, thats one seems to have all the right fun bits in the right places...


She's a saucy minx.

Hey Aids, if you need a free chain to keep rolling for now, you can have my old one. Not ideal, but better than nothing. I just ordered a new one to pick up in Dallas. You'd need to come by tomorrow to get it (or wait til the New Year).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> - Favorite drink: Lady Grey tea, on the ride..beer


Gotta love that tea!!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*ups*

forgot to post the pic

Cheers,


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*waukegan, Il (almost Mexico)*

saludos!
from SLP to Chitown to SLP to Chitown to SLP to Chitown... you get the pic

anybody out there from SLP


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Favourite trail: Mexico. - Some unexplored trails in SNT and some unnamed in Salazar.


Dude... you gotta show us those trails there!!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Felicidades a todos!*

Hi Guys! Congratulations! for the new forum...

Hola tocayo felicidades por fin como me comentabas... se te hizo y se nos hizo un foro para MÃ©xico... Great!!!! 

ok ok! ejem!

RenÃ© ChavarrÃ*a G. (Ceylan Prince =P)
- Age: 31
- Location (where in mexico)Tlalnepantla, Edo de MÃ©xico
- Riding style, if any : XC, asfalt urban.por tortillas, bolillo, el chesco  
- Your bike, of course: Rocky Mountain ETSX 30 '04 upgrade: Race Face, LX cranks & cassette, panarecer... etc.. - GT Avalanche Full deore & Marzocchi EXR,,, Rocky Mountain Vertex 50 (building)
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it) Chilucaaaaaaa! y donde sea!
- Favorite drink, Beer and more Beer... in special Victoria... Borracho 0_oÂ°

Ok las reglas estan hechas para romperse...  solo quiere enviar un saludo a todos los amigos que he hecho en esta tan impresionante y grata actividad...

RenÃ© tocayo! Adrian, Matt, Roberto, Diego y por supuesto el buen Luis.... saludos a todos y esperemos que se incremente este foro de mas gente y por supuesto de nuevos amigos!

Cheers!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> So paisanos!
> 
> Now we have a Mexico board... firstly, we'd like to know how many of us are here and where you live in Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Viva México ca....! Nice to have our own space... probably I'll still haunt the passion board, but it's nice to have our own forum....

Ok... I'm 36 years, I live in Mexico City in Desierto de los Leones
My riding style is walking the bike.... j/k, I like trails, but sometimes it is very hard to catalog a certain riding style, I think what I do in Mexico is AM and XC.
I have a Titus Motolite (which is always yelling at me to ride faster and harder)
One of my favorites trails is 'El Chico' in Hidalgo, and from 'San Francisco something to Valle de Bravo'. Also the Discovery we did about two weeks ago with Warp and Tiger.
Favorite drink? beer, tequila.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey...you spelt the name of your bike wrong!

"Tits oot for da lads" as they say where tigerdog comes from....is that right?


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> She's a saucy minx.
> 
> Hey Aids, if you need a free chain to keep rolling for now, you can have my old one. Not ideal, but better than nothing. I just ordered a new one to pick up in Dallas. You'd need to come by tomorrow to get it (or wait til the New Year).


Yeah...that would be excellent! Rene offered to pick it up as he works close by?...so if I can´t get that way I´ll take up his offer, will make sure it stands first.

Cheers for that...nice riding for Christmas!!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

RUNNING_WILD said:


> - Your bike, of course: Rocky Mountain ETSX 30 '04 upgrade:
> Cheers!


Hey..I thought it was a rocky hongo--

Salosis


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

aids said:


> Hey...you spelt the name of your bike wrong!
> 
> "T!ts oot for da lads" as they say where tigerdog comes from....is that right?


That's more of a geordie expression.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

*Felicidades!*

Good job Warp, now we can really organize the Mexican MTBR ride!

- Age: 33
- Location: Mexico City, Cuajimalpa
- Riding style: XC, AM
- Your bike: Turner 5 Spot & Turner Flux
- Favorite trail: Ajusco
- Favorite drink: Mojitos and Vampiros!

A few pics of my burras:


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Ah... so what did you say?

Good morning nice to see you on line for breakfast.
I´m just about to have a cup of Lady Grey tea my sister sends in in my Red Cross packages.



tigerdog said:


> That's more of a geordie expression.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Your bike: Turner 5 Spot & Turner Flux


OK, that's 3 Homers, with 4 Turners, already. Not that I'm keeping score or anything. 

Sorry I missed you (again) for riding. Why not join us on the xinte ride on Jan 15th?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

aids said:


> Ah... so what did you say?


Hey, this is a family show.

What's Lady Grey tea?


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Great news !!!!*

Hi everybody,

It is very nice to have a Mexico Forum.

This is my personal info:

- Age: 33
- Location (where in mexico): Salamanca, Guanajuato. Actually, I am living in Mexico City.
- Riding style, if any (XC, FR, DH, AM, etc., If any): XC
- Your bike, of course: Cannondale Rush and Yeti AS-R SL.
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it): Any with a lot of climbing. 
- Favorite drink: Tequila.

Happy trials, have fun and merry christmas to you all.

Fidel Vizcaino.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> What's Lady Grey tea?


Well... tea. Y'now, those little paperlike envelopes stuffed with some kind of herbs that you put into hot water to make... y'now.. tea.

I assumed tea was popular in England but I see it's not that much... 

Lady Grey is a brand from Kiwi-landia. I don't like tea personally, but I love this one.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> It is very nice to have a Mexico Forum.
> 
> ...


Fidel... this is your pirst post and you're already into a heavy fault!!!

How you dare to post here about your two terrific bikes and NOT POSTING PICS!!!!!!

We need proof that you have that sweet Yeti and that Rush.

Welcome!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Lady Grey is a brand from Kiwi-landia. I don't like tea personally, but I love this one.


Sorry for my ignorance. For an englishman I'm not much of a tea drinker. More a coffee man.

Is Lady Grey a brand? I know Earl Grey tea, but that's the leaves or blend or whatever.

My sister is a tea fanatic, so I'll have to look out for that one for her.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

This is my Cannondale Rush. I will post pictures of my Yeti soon !!!.

Best wishes to all.

Fidel.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Another one from D.F.*

Congrats to the Mexican Social Club (I prefered mafia) for getting the across the river Board without damaging any electrons... Congrats also to the moderator I beleive he will play a good roll in here!

- Age: 35
- Location (where in mexico): Toluca/DF (Observatorio, near Chapultepec)
- Riding style, if any: Don't have any style left..., oh, well I supposse XC would be my thing
- Your bike: Merida Athens Silver
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it): La Placa (Cacalomacan), Nevado to Valle is nice also, but mostly the local 4x track (17km, public access).
- Favorite drink: Herradura reposado, Victoria, Pacifico and Coffe!

I have some pictures of the local trails and the local park, will post them as soon as I find:
- how to post them... (the big "upload images" button doesn't do anything for my cause!)
- time to post them
- and how to rezise them, I'm newbie on the digital stuf...!

Antonio Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Congrats to the Mexican Social Club (I prefered mafia) for getting the across the river Board without damaging any electrons... Congrats also to the moderator I beleive he will play a good roll in here!
> 
> - Age: 35
> - Location (where in mexico): Toluca/DF (Observatorio, near Chapultepec)
> ...


Thanks for the props!! I'll try to make a good job.

You're gonna be our guide to the Nevado! We need to ride up that damn thing! Hopefully while it still has some snow on!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

arivas said:


> - Location (where in mexico): Toluca/DF (Observatorio, near Chapultepec)
> 
> I have some pictures of the local trails and the local park, will post them as soon as I find:
> - how to post them... (the big "upload images" button doesn't do anything for my cause!)
> ...


Howdy Neighbour! I work very close to Observatorio.

When you click Upload Images do you get the little popup window? That's where you choose the files. If that window doesn't come up, maybe you have some kind of popup blocker activated. What browser are you using?

What software do you have for resizing? I can resize for you if you don't have anything. Just send me the full size pics - one per email.

[email protected]

Nevado to Valle sounds awesome - how far?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi vecino! Colegio Americano is a walking distance from where I live, I think to remember that you work there (apologies if not, memory is not what it used to be...!). I think I have a blocker installed I'll try disabling it next time I try the upload thing. 
Don't have any resizing software (well I think...) I have just recently bought the camera and I'm still on the learning part, thanks for the offering I'll try something more today if not I'll take your kind offer, I'll let you know in advance!
Nevado to Valle are abbout 60 - 70 km last weekend I did the ride with the "Bici y montana" people from Oxtotitlan (?) to Valle, we did 40 km. Great ride and a perfect day! There is some single track, some climbing and some downhill involved, also have some pictures of that ride. I hope to go back soon so I can re-do the route. I still need to do the Nevado - Oxtowhatever part (about 30 km) with the bike!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi vecino! Colegio Americano is a walking distance from where I live


Yep, you got me. If you can't figure out the photo stuff before the new year, you'll have to drop by the school and I'll help you out. The technology stuff is my department. If your camera is new it should have come with something. If not you can download the GIMP for free:

http://www.gimp.org

Or just head down the Centro and pick up the latest Photoshop. I hear there are good deals to be had. 

The more you tell me about that ride, the more it sounds like a cool weekend epic.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> OK, that's 3 Homers, with 4 Turners, already. Not that I'm keeping score or anything.
> 
> Sorry I missed you (again) for riding. Why not join us on the xinte ride on Jan 15th?


I am all over that one! mmmm... should I take the Flux or the Spot... decisions, decisions...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I am all over that one! mmmm... should I take the Flux or the Spot... decisions, decisions...


Yeah, I don't envy being you. What a dilemma.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I am all over that one! mmmm... should I take the Flux or the Spot... decisions, decisions...


Bring the Spot... If you're riding "El Desierto" on a 4" bike, Chiluca will be too bumpy fer ya!  

Hopefully my Warp will bear its next secret weapon by then...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> This is my Cannondale Rush.


Are those HookWorms?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Felicidades! MADALENO*

Hi everybody :
I saw the Madaleno`s Bike , is the first time that I saw the Turner Five spot with the gusset under the top tube and the seat tube , and other gusset (the normal ) on the top tube , both gussets are a great reinforcement in this critical area.

I would like to know if your bike is large, extra large or sasq. size ?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Are those HookWorms?


Larsen's I guess....

On Elmadaleno's bike... I guess it's an XL but don't trust me much. Tigerdog should know it from memory.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Hi everybody :
> I saw the Madaleno`s Bike , is the first time that I saw the Turner Five spot with the gusset under the top tube and the seat tube , and other gusset (the normal ) on the top tube , both gussets are a great reinforcement in this critical area.
> 
> I would like to know if your bike is large, extra large or sasq. size ?


I'm pretty sure he's running the same size as me XL. That Five Spot is also the new TNT rear end. One of the Interbike Demo bikes.

Do you think you could make Chiluca on the 15th of January? With 3 of us, we'd definitely qualify as a Mexico Turner Gathering.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*long time, no see*

Nice to have news from you. How did the RM ETSX turn out? I can see you're building your small fleet of toys.

Hope to ride with your group soon!

Cheers,

D.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> So paisanos!
> 
> Please post the following data if you please:
> 
> ...


 I'll be checking in once in a while, glad this is here.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi vecino! Colegio Americano is a walking distance from where I live, I think to remember that you work there (apologies if not, memory is not what it used to be...!). I think I have a blocker installed I'll try disabling it next time I try the upload thing.
> Don't have any resizing software (well I think...) I have just recently bought the camera and I'm still on the learning part, thanks for the offering I'll try something more today if not I'll take your kind offer, I'll let you know in advance!
> Nevado to Valle are abbout 60 - 70 km last weekend I did the ride with the "Bici y montana" people from Oxtotitlan (?) to Valle, we did 40 km. Great ride and a perfect day! There is some single track, some climbing and some downhill involved, also have some pictures of that ride. I hope to go back soon so I can re-do the route. I still need to do the Nevado - Oxtowhatever part (about 30 km) with the bike!


Antonio, I was going to do San Panchito-Valle last weekend! I've done it about 3 times and it's awesome. Maybe between you and me we can guide. Only thing we need is someone to drop the band at San Panchito and pick us up at Valle.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*hongo mountain*

Oh my Kiwi friend!

Ok I´m change por better identification!  Rocky Hongo or Hongo Mountain! Sure!

You see in the mountain 28 or 29 in chiluca?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Hi*

Hello my friend! Rocky hongo baptized by my kiwi friend is light, smooth, and responsiva... se come todo! .. in the beginning I failed with the pedals shimano auch... now all good... I wait the that day you can roll with us...  now you are part of the group and you are welcome!

Cheers!

René


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Hi everybody :
> I saw the Madaleno`s Bike , is the first time that I saw the Turner Five spot with the gusset under the top tube and the seat tube , and other gusset (the normal ) on the top tube , both gussets are a great reinforcement in this critical area.
> 
> I would like to know if your bike is large, extra large or sasq. size ?


Both are XL, I am 6'3" or 1.93 cm in more Mexican terms. I had always used smaller bikes before and believe me it makes a BIG difference in handling! (positive that is)

Thanks,

Mada


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Both are XL, I am 6'3" or 1.93 cm in more Mexican terms. I had always used smaller bikes before and believe me it makes a BIG difference in handling! (positive that is)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mada


Mada.... ahem!... your signature... ahem!!

(We're not highjacking threads anymore... we got the forum.... no Mexican Mafia... Mexican Social Club that is...)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> Do you think you could make Chiluca on the 15th of January? With 3 of us, we'd definitely qualify as a Mexico Turner Gathering.


I will be there for sure, although it looks like the Flux for me since I am currently sans a fork on the Spot. Bring the cameras!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I will be there for sure, although it looks like the Flux for me since I am currently sans a fork on the Spot. Bring the cameras!


What happened to it??? Broke?? Or just UGI?? C'mon! Ride that Spot with whatever it's on it!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> What happened to it??? Broke?? Or just UGI?? C'mon! Ride that Spot with whatever it's on it!


Nope, didn't like the fork and I sold it. It had the Fox Float XTT that locks out when the terrain is smooth but I like to have that buttery feeling all ride long, who cares about effinciency! I got a RS Revelation for half the price I sold the XTT, hopefully it will be here by January


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Nope, didn't like the fork and I sold it. It had the Fox Float XTT that locks out when the terrain is smooth but I like to have that buttery feeling all ride long, who cares about effinciency! I got a RS Revelation for half the price I sold the XTT, hopefully it will be here by January


Well... it sucks. Fortunately you found a very convenient solution.

I'll have a Suntour available by early January if you want to borrow it!


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Saludos del NORTE !!!!! SuperRecorridos !!!!!!*

hello !! Nice to belong to this MTBR forum...
greetings from the Northern Mexico...Proudly from Monterrey Nuevo Leon !!!!! about 220 kms south from Laredo Texas

don't forget to view my pictures album

http://community.webshots.com/user/enriquevera2000

- Age : 35

- Location (where in mexico) : MONTERREY, NUEVO LEON

- Riding style, if any : MOUNTAIN ENDURANCE RAIDS, ROAD BIKE LONG RIDES.

- Your bike, of course : LITESPEED PISGAH 2003, SID TEAM, POLAR S720i, GARMIN ETREX LEGEND C

- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it) : EL VUELTON !!! AKA MOVI DIK : 
http://community.webshots.com/mypho...D=520547131&photoID=520556336&security=sXrOYa

- Favorite drink : MYOPLEX ORIGINAL, 2 BANANAS, NUTS AND OATS...BEFORE THE BIG DANCE


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

enriquevera2000 said:


> hello !! Nice to belong to this MTBR forum...
> greetings from the Northern Mexico...Proudly from Monterrey Nuevo Leon !!!!! about 220 kms south from Laredo Texas
> 
> don't forget to view my pictures album
> ...


Hey!!! Finally someone from MTY showed up!!!!

I rode a while up there... mostly Chipinque, Huasteca and the feared Las Adjuntas!

Gotta love the climb to El Pinal at Chipinque where you get up to the site where you launch with parapente. The descend is a blast!!

The way down from Villa de Santiago to Las adjuntas is not for the weak of heart...

I hope to see more people from MTY here!
Bienvenidos!


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

Age : 30

- Location (where in mexico) : Culiacan, Sinaloa

- Riding style, if any : XC mostly.


- Your bike, of course : Santa Cruz Superlight Fox Float RL, Manitou Minute 1:00 Fork and a Norco Storm Hardtail, Manitou Magnum Fork ( training bike)

down here we have quite a few fellow bikers, some of them are crazy/addict enough to assist the 24 hour at the old pueblo race down in Tucson.


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

enriquevera2000 said:


> Enrique the Voltion is entirely on wide smooth open fire roads and pavement.
> I used to live there and there are lots of better trails out there for you to enjoy.
> 
> There`s a trail in the Huasteca which i believe was cut by the middle but its fun, there`s another one in Carr. Nacional near the CEMEX sport center, and there are lots and lots of trails that are taken care by the diferent clubs.
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

pornstar said:


> enriquevera2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Enrique the Voltion is entirely on wide smooth open fire roads and pavement.
> ...


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Maybe El Voltion is not that techy, but the other ride he posted which goes thru las Adjuntas it is technical. I was there too.


Never been to Las Adjuntas so i take your word for it; I recomended him to check at the stores for other trails because he has El Voltion as his favrite one, and i think(obviously i might be wrong) that if he knew other trails over there he would like them over that one.

I never meant to imply tat he doesnt ride tech i dont know him so that would be out of line, besides it shouldnt be my business i was just trying to be helpfull. 

When i lived there it was very difficult for me to find trails with singletracks or race courses.
And i had to visit stores more than once to get directions. What i felt best was to get promos of xc races in order to have maps of the trails. That`s easy to do there since they hold races twice a month in NL. Unlike here in Mazatlan where races are being held twice a year


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

pornstar said:


> Never been to Las Adjuntas so i take your word for it; I recomended him to check at the stores for other trails because he has El Voltion as his favrite one, and i think(obviously i might be wrong) that if he knew other trails over there he would like them over that one.
> 
> I never meant to imply tat he doesnt ride tech i dont know him so that would be out of line, besides it shouldnt be my business i was just trying to be helpfull.
> 
> ...


Got it. Sorry If I sounded rude. Not my intention.

Yeah, MTY has a VERY strong mtb activity... it needs just more exposure becuase even in MTY not too many people know about trails and stuff.

Actually it surprises me not to find more people from MTY on these boards. Cool people to hang around with too.

God, I loved being there. Having the Fundidora as a trianing spot is unbelievable!


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

*congrats.*

felicidades paisanos on the mexican forum. it was about time. i may be living in the states but my heart and familia remains in mexico, baja californiano for ever.again congrats.make us proud.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Antonio, I was going to do San Panchito-Valle last weekend! I've done it about 3 times and it's awesome. Maybe between you and me we can guide. Only thing we need is someone to drop the band at San Panchito and pick us up at Valle.


Indeed its an awesome ride! To bad you couldn't come! We had a beautifull day, not too cold and with lots of sun, have some pics, I'll share them when I solve the current issue with my home machine... 
I've only done this ride one time but if you feel confident enogh I think we could do the guiding! This week I'm on hollyday but I can find out if prices on truck rentals, (from D.F. I assume...) maybe something like that could be easier! Anyways let me know your thoughts.

Antonio Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, just to thank you for the GIMP advice, I've already downloaded it and rezised some pictures... I think it's enough for my needs so I'll keep it for a while before going to the Centro deals...
It is indeed a cool ride, we did in about 6 hrs. with 3 pedaling hours efective, It sure can be done in less time... Have some pictures, whe i find wich bit of my software is blocking the upload images button I'l post them!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, until today I didn't had access to my PC and pics, so here's a pic of me in the "Eses" in Chiluca...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*My bike*

lets see if this image thing works for me...


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Monterrey SuperTrails !!!!!!*

Take a look at these pictures....there are lots of stories to tell... anyway these pictures can show you what about EL VUELTON ....!!!

http://community.webshots.com/album/520547131oOgkMq


----------



## checocc (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everybody, I'm Sergio:
- 32
- from Mty.
- mostly trail riding
- have a Specialized enduro 03, Z1 FR 04, stan's converted wheels.
- everything at chipinque: el chile, pinal, deslavada (going downhill too), epazote, don toño; and la huasteca singletrack.
- cocacola
I'm looking forward to go to las adjuntas, and chipitin, but working hard to get back in shape after almost 3 months without riding (shame on me). But my riding buddies are such a bunch of mandilones that I got sick and tired of waiting for them and now I'm back riding again on my own, two weeks ago.
so anyone goin' there or with a similar situation feel free to e-mail, and hopefully ride more often and know more trails. Cause a
I know we have a lot. BTW Does anyone have visited Potrero chico at Hidalgo N.L? don't u think would be fine?

Sergio Castaño
[email protected]


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

checocc said:


> Hi everybody, I'm Sergio:
> - 32
> - from Mty.
> - mostly trail riding
> ...


HI! Welcome Checo!!

Phuck!! I wish I could ride those MTY trails again... but now on my trusty Warp and not the crappy Turbo I had back then.


----------



## huastecanbike (Feb 5, 2006)

Age 40
Cd. Valles S.L.P
Bike. litespeed niota, crossmax xl. sid team, xt-xtr, race face, thomson
Any single track
Beer

You are more than welcom to la huasteca, There is alot of singletracks, 90 mts 
waterfall, sotano de las golondrinas, and we are having the campeonato de deporte
extremo from february 21-24 2006. (come in the winter)
Anybody going to creasted bute this summer? give me a hall


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> So paisanos!
> 
> Now we have a Mexico board... firstly, we'd like to know how many of us are here and where you live in Mexico.
> 
> ...


- Age 34
- Location (where in mexico).....Mexico DF, Condesa
- Riding style, if any  (XC, FR, DH, AM, etc., If any).....Pues un poco de todo. No me gusta competir en carreras, pedaleo solo por que amo hacerlo. Basicamente All Mountain
- Your bike, of course......Mi potranka es una Dawg Primo
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it).......Me encanta la cabroroca (por que tiene un poco de todo), y el singletrack de el chico hidalgo.
- Favorite drink.....mi veneno son los moka frapuccinos de starbucks, yo se que suena medio gay pero acepto mi adiccion, y me comprometo a asistir a terapia.

y ya que estamos en esto a ver si nos organizamos todos los que le pedaleamos en el ajusco para hacer un grupo. ahh y pliz en esta pagina *no more english*


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

pol said:


> - Age 34
> - Location (where in mexico).....Mexico DF, Condesa
> - Riding style, if any  (XC, FR, DH, AM, etc., If any).....Pues un poco de todo. No me gusta competir en carreras, pedaleo solo por que amo hacerlo. Basicamente All Mountain
> - Your bike, of course......Mi potranka es una Dawg Primo
> ...


Hi Pablo... nice to see you around! If you see the main Mexico place, we're having a gathering in two weeks. You're invited to come if you want.

'el Chico' is just awesome, we have to go there someday, I hope soon.

The reason we speak english is because we're such a snob son-of-b.... naaaahhh! The reason for the language was that MTBR.COM is an english speaking site, and we want to make the site for everybody at mtbr.com and promote Mexico and it's trails. We knew that the english would be a barrier for us mexicans. If you have some trouble writting down in english you can in spanish, perdon por la molestia.

Saludos y viva México c....


----------



## kdjose (Feb 20, 2006)

*Ken Joseph*

Hi Fellow Bikers del sur! I am a 37 year old father of 4, living in Santa Fe, NM who loves to dip below the border at every opportunity. I just bought a Rocky Mt. ETSX-50, that I am adjusting to slowly. I fall a lot.  Thanks for welcoming me to your fold!

kj


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

kdjose said:


> Hi Fellow Bikers del sur! I am a 37 year old father of 4, living in Santa Fe, NM who loves to dip below the border at every opportunity. I just bought a Rocky Mt. ETSX-50, that I am adjusting to slowly. I fall a lot.  Thanks for welcoming me to your fold!
> 
> kj


Bienvenidos! Check out Rocky_Rene who posts here, he also rides an ETSX.


----------



## kdjose (Feb 20, 2006)

*I'll keep an eye out for Rocky_Rene, thanks!*



tigerdog said:


> Bienvenidos! Check out Rocky_Rene who posts here, he also rides an ETSX.


I'll see you on the trail, maybe!

kj


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

kdjose said:


> I'll see you on the trail, maybe!
> 
> kj


Welcome!!!

What a terrific ride you just got!!!

Rocky_Rene has already one year on his bike and the frame and bearings are running as smooth as day one. Sturdy nice bike... aside to some Titus, Turners and such around here, those RM's don't feel any envy. Plain cool bikes.

Congratulations!!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

well known as giovanyy very good friend of 545cu4ch and FxDxR
Age: 15
Location: Mexico city, la condesa and desierto de los leones
Riding style: XC,FR,AM,urban asalut
Bike: Kona Blast 2005
Favourite trail: desierto, ajusco, everywhere
Favourite drink: piña colada  and water

GOOD TO SEE YA GUYS!!

Salu2!!!


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

ride specialized https://russellsfitness.com/merchant/164/images/site/rockhopperlarge.jpg

very similar to this one a bit more older a rockhopper it is all crmo frame and fork altus brakes alivio shifters andd

i like riding XC and starting myself in some street bmx


----------



## el.lechero (Apr 4, 2006)

*im new in cycling*

hello, im new to cycling
i would like to know some tips and, maybe, in 4 months time, i want to buy a bicycle, so i would appreciate if i got adviced.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

el.lechero said:


> hello, im new to cycling
> i would like to know some tips and, maybe, in 4 months time, i want to buy a bicycle, so i would appreciate if i got adviced.


Firslty, welcome here.

You can ask whatever you want and we'll try to give the best advise possible!

Again, welcome and thanks for coming and making our little forum to grow!
Warp


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Riding style: XC,FR,AM,urban asalut


Please, enlighten me, tell me how can you do urban assault and freeride with a Kona Blast, thanks.


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

It's been months since I busted my knee, but aparently it only *****es when I hammer my bike uphill. So as of this weekend I'm oficially a Downhiller, sad, so so sad. But I have to keep my skills and use my bike before summer floods. Have you guys organized anithing in the las months???


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

pol said:


> It's been months since I busted my knee, but aparently it only *****es when I hammer my bike uphill. So as of this weekend I'm oficially a Downhiller, sad, so so sad. But I have to keep my skills and use my bike before summer floods. Have you guys organized anithing in the las months???


Yeah... check out the sticky of "El Chico" and keep an eye open for the normally arranged rides over here.

Hope to meet you soon on the trails.

PS... On the knee issue... you may want to raise your saddle a little and check your cleats if you use clipless. Go easy on it and make sure you warm up properly.

I have knee aches too, never busted it completely, but I have to be gentle with my left knee.


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

El Chico is one of my favorite rides, if I've healed by then (My knee of course) I'll contact you guys so you can count me in....... 

Saludos

Pablo


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

el.lechero said:


> hello, im new to cycling
> i would like to know some tips and, maybe, in 4 months time, i want to buy a bicycle, so i would appreciate if i got adviced.


bienvenido a la adiccion de mtbr ruby hahahahah


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

- Age 
36 

- Location 
Cancun

- Riding style 
Cross-Country (just 3 years in the bike world)

- Your bike  
I start riding with a very heavy bike, a Turbo Inixia, I don't regret cause it was great, as it is as heavy as a bulldozer I got myself a really nice fisical condition, more than 2 years and a half later using this torton!!, I decide to buy me a nice and good mountain bike, so I have now and amazing and beatiful 2006 Specialized Hardrock Pro 

- Favorite trail 
of course the most beautiful trail I ever been, from Punta Sam to Isla Blanca, you ride just a few meter from the most beautiful ocean you will ever be, and in the other side, some times, sond dunes, jungle, rocks, it's more like a 25km cross country, the hardest is to ride on the sand, or just after it rained a lot of mud!!! 

- Favorite drink
Sauza hornitos or absolut with toronja, but if we're talking about riding, lemon levite water


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

alcarve said:


> - Age
> 36
> 
> - Location
> ...


How funny, I'm buying a HardRock for myself too, or if I have some more money, a used Heckler.

Keep me updated on how the HardRock performs please! jajaja


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*Hardrock Pro*

Believe me, an amazing bike, another world, light quick, the handle, amazing diference!!!, It was the best buy I could ever made, I've read some articles and comments about this bike, some say, the front suspention is not a good one, but good words in general, but for myself is a good one!


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Check this out for Pictures, Maps, satellite 3D & 2D imaging... *

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72057594122722358/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72057594122722358/


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Superrecorridos : Vuelta Al Desierto De Garcia N.l. 30-abr-06*

*Check this out for Pictures, Maps, satellite 3D & 2D imaging... *

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enrique...7594122722358/


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Well let me post here too*

Tijuana 
cannondale F1000sl 2003
xc riding and racing 
Mostly the race courses in Tecate
Some cool race courses in Ensenada too

Here is a pic of me at the beginning of the year 2006


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Please post the following data if you please:

- Age 26
- Location (where in mexico) Iztapalapa, DF. 
- Riding style, if any  (XC, FR, DH, AM, etc., If any) Mhhhh... AllMountain o algo parecido
- Your bike, of course K2 Zed 4.0 con XT, Hayes y cositas varias, cero de stock. Y una vieja Turbo revitalizada. :thumbsup: 
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it) Uy! la extinta Cañada de Alférez y el Axosco.
- Favorite drink El chocolate oaxaqueño con agua.... Soy un ñoñazo ¿y que?


----------



## REYEXbike (Jan 30, 2006)

*Tell me about it?*



pornstar said:


> Carlos
> 27 years old... been riding for ovr 15 years.
> Mazatlan, Sin.
> Mainly XC.. I did a little DH but i suck at it. (I ate ---- at Black diamond trails in WHISTLER)
> ...


Are You really a PornStar? How I get in the business?.


----------



## REYEXbike (Jan 30, 2006)

Warp said:


> So paisanos!
> 
> Now we have a Mexico board... firstly, we'd like to know how many of us are here and where you live in Mexico.
> 
> ...


AGE: 36

LOCATION: LOS REYES MICHOACAN

RIDING STYLE: XC & FR.

YOUR BIKE: 
XC: GT I DRIVE TEAM, ROCK SHOX SID W/POP LOCK, CROSS MAX II, HUTCHINSON SPIDER 2.1 TBLSS, FULL XTR W/ V-BRAKES , EASTON CARBON/ALUMINIUM COCKPIT, TIME TITAN PEDALS, FSA AHEADSET INTEGRATED SYS, SPECIALIZED ALIAS HOLLOW TI SADDLE.
FR: SPECIALIZED BIG HIT, MARZOCCHI JR T, SUN RHYNO LITE XL RIMS, TIOGA DH 2.3, SHIMANO LX-XT-XTR COMPONENTS, HAYES H.D.BRAKES, SPECIALIZED COCKPIT W/ KORE SEATPOST, SHIMANO M646 PEDALS, DIA COMPE AHEADSET, WTB LAZER V TI SADDLE.

FAVORITE TRAIL: LOS REYES TO PARICUTIN VOLCANO.

FAVORITE DRINK: COCA COLA.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

REYEXbike said:


> AGE: 36
> 
> LOCATION: LOS REYES MICHOACAN
> 
> ...


holly scouts!!!!! thats a nice bike!!! hope you post some photos in!!


----------



## REYEXbike (Jan 30, 2006)

*Do you like my bikes?... Sorry "NOT FOR SALE"*



mtbgiovanny said:


> holly scouts!!!!! thats a nice bike!!! hope you post some photos in!!


Thank's for your comment, Few weeks ago I'd try to upload some pictures attached to my message into other forum's section, the message was uploaded well, but the attachment (picture) failure and I dont know what I did wrong when I was doing it.

But if your interested to see my bikes, check my personal gallery on this site, but remember... "MY BIKES ARE NOT FOR SALE" (JUST KIDING), there's many of my pictures too. have a nice ride allways, J.L.


----------



## mikahs (Jul 26, 2006)

> So paisanos!
> 
> Now we have a Mexico board... firstly, we'd like to know how many of us are here and where you live in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Hello, I am new to this board, I m here to say hello to all my fellow paisanos.

age: 20 years old
location: mty
Riding Style: a mix between XC and AM... I also love long rides (more than 60 km long)
my bike: I still own my first bike, ehem ... frame... A marin frame, with XT hubs, Xt Front and rear derailleurs, xt cassette, bunch of stock parts (seat tube riser bar bla bla), wellgo clips, CrossmaxII with michelin tires, and a crappy rockshox pilot race. (need $$ for fork and probably a new full sus frame)
Trail- wow, i was amazed by the beauty of the Barrancas del cobre trails, on the Sierra de Chihuahua, last year i made a 180 km trip, on my MTB on 3 days...with a broken hand, and it was the BEST experience i ever had with my bike in my whole life.
Favorite drink- i just love beer: Indio, and if i have more money---> a Guiness...

On a side note for all you guys with chronic injuries (not sure how to call them) i really wish you guys to get better, ive got a completely reconstructed shoulder, and i need another surgery by the end of the year, i just hope i can make it to 40 and still ride... 
cheers....
miguel.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Puerto Rico*

Baja California :thumbsup:

I've been a Trek person since college.
On da Island of Enchantment I saw these from my own turf (Beijing? Ie).
So I said, why not


----------



## eorozco23 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Qiúbole everybody*

- Age: 33
- Location (where in mexico): Cd. Juárez (Home of the Chupacabras 100 KM, and proud of it ! ! :thumbsup: )
- Riding style, if any (XC, FR, DH, AM, etc., If any) XC, been in MTBiking for a couple of years only.
- Your bike, of course: Giant Rincón '03 with some upgrades, Rock Shox fork, Shimano M520 pedals, XTR brakes (Soy pobre de padre alcóholico y familia numerosa  )
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it) Cerro Bola trails
- Favorite drink: anything that keeps me out of dehydration ! !

Check out the link to a local newspaper, what some fellow cyclists did:

http://www.diario.com.mx/nota.asp?notaid=84f689d6541ccd45e061a777f3a69592

Very decent of them ! !


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

eorozco23 said:


> Check out the link to a local newspaper, what some fellow cyclists did:
> 
> http://www.diario.com.mx/nota.asp?notaid=84f689d6541ccd45e061a777f3a69592
> 
> Very decent of them ! !


Hey! Welcome, bro!!! I hope to have you hanging 'round here more often.

What a great history... cool from the guys to recue that little girl.

As a father, I can't conceive abandoning my kid for anything in the world. These are crimes that should be severely punished... that would give some people a few reasons to think twice before bringing into the world unwanted kids, if you catch my drift.


----------



## PerroKalvo (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi I'm new at this cycling buisness and I have only been to the ajusco a couple so I dont have a good ride but I am aiming for a scott yz4 and later on pimpin it up.
Im 15 and I am a friend of a few guys at mtbr.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

PerroKalvo said:


> Hi I'm new at this cycling buisness so I dont have a good ride but I am aiming for a scott yz4 and later on pimpin it up.
> Im 15 and I am a friend of a few guys at mtbr.


Welcome on board!!!

I hope to see you on the trails!

Don't sweat much the bike... as the Red Baron said "It's not the box, it's the man in the box"... Lance later spun it a little and said "It's not the bike, it's about the man on the bike".


----------



## PerroKalvo (Jun 16, 2006)

Warp said:


> Welcome on board!!!
> 
> I hope to see you on the trails!
> 
> Don't sweat much the bike... as the Red Baron said "It's not the box, it's the man in the box"... Lance later spun it a little and said "It's not the bike, it's about the man on the bike".


Very wize words ...but I want my scott son !!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dont call Warp "son" pichichi, this guy is an Apostol.

Excuse my friend allmighty Warp Warp


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Dont call Warp "son" pichichi, this guy is an Apostol.
> 
> Excuse my friend allmighty Warp Warp


yeah! otherwise tacubaya is gonna have to take his lips off warp's ass and smack u silly!  

sorry guys! I couldnt control myself; I just had to do it... I saw the oportunity for a burn and i took it! LOL! :thumbsup: 
its all in good fun!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

LOLZ !!!!

You guys crack me up!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahahaha Triphop, good one.

Its a pitty your forks and bikes are never gonna be pimped by Warp... NEVER


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Here i go...*









Hi Vatos

I really like this space you create :thumbsup:

-Age: 46 (me hablan de ud y los aviento sin frenos en las s´s)
- Location (where in mexico): Naucalpan Echegaray
- Riding style, if any (XC, FR, DH, AM, etc., If any): XC
- Your bike, of course: Kona Cindercone 17" with some upgrades: Race Face, XT, Marzocchi Mx Comp eta, Avid bb7 
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it): Salazar, El Chico Hgo, Nevado de Toluca 
- Favorite drink: Gatorade after 2 hours without any water

Sorry about my english i´m trying my best :madman:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice bike Gamebox, but dude what's up with that stem length? Its like half a meter hehe


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*size*

i´ts 4 xc 
thats my size :cornut:


----------



## merlinxlmman (Dec 9, 2006)

*Great picture of best beer in Mexico*



tigerdog said:


> Very true.
> 
> Feliz Navidad


Ahh...Noche Buena the seasonal dark beer from Mexico. Can only get it at Christmas time, so I drink Negra Modelo the rest of the year.


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

I am new at the forums and also at riding. Only been 3 times to the ajusco (snt) with 5a5 and tacubaya but I get the feeling I am improving...slowly.
Name: Mauricio
Age: 16
Location: Mexico City
Riding style: XC (developing others)
Bike: Scott Voltage yz4. 2 be pimped soon.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Perromtb said:


> I am new at the forums and also at riding. Only been 3 times to the ajusco (snt) with 5a5 and tacubaya but I get the feeling I am improving...slowly.
> Name: Mauricio
> Age: 16
> Location: Mexico City
> ...


Hey... wellcome here! I'll bet you'll improve not as slowly with those two mentors!


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, I hope you are correct.


----------



## swimfan (Jan 10, 2007)

35 Años
Guadalajara, Jalisco.
FR, la mayoria del tiempo.
Bosque de La Primavera.
Giant, Cuadro Duro, ¨Rainier¨ 2004
Jugo de Uva y/o Manzana (no nectar)

Esta es mi bici, la nrs es de mi hermano.


----------



## chamuko (May 10, 2006)

Age: 29
Location: Puebla. Pero vivo en Barcelona por el momento (Oficina al lado de Whafe =))
Riding Style: XC
Bike: Titus Racer X, Kelly Deluxe, 
Favorite trail: La calera, El Zapo
Favorite Drink: INDIO!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

chamuko said:


> Location: Puebla. Pero vivo en Barcelona por el momento (Oficina al lado de Whafe =))


Bienvenido!!!

Asi que conoces al inchi Whafe?!

Ojala te veamos mas por aca... :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuko (May 10, 2006)

Hehe Yes... he's a really good friend of mine. (just saw the reasons on why this was supposed to be in english) :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

chamuko said:


> Hehe Yes... he's a really good friend of mine. (just saw the reasons on why this was supposed to be in english) :thumbsup:


What an effing coincidence!!

You mexican there with a Kiwi friend... We mexicans here with a Kiwi friend too...

And then people say we Mexicans are everywhere in the world... what about kiwis? Now I see why the density of population is so low in NZ... They all go somewhere else to spoil things!


----------



## chamuko (May 10, 2006)

AND, they all call themselves "flying kiwi". I used to live in Korea before coming to Spain. Its full of Kiwis over there, and there was also a guy who called himself the "flying kiwi"..
funny.


----------



## Alpinevelo (Jan 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: Presente maestra!!! Que diga... Yo soy de Mex, el DF para ser exactos, pero vivo en EU.
Aqui esta un enlace de la pagina de el club al que pertenezco.

https://www.bikejournal.com/club_home.asp?clubID={D97CE836-E335-4AAB-8796-25F60465E107}

Espero que puedan verlo.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice looking trail, Alpenvelo. Is it somewhere in Arizona?


----------



## Alpinevelo (Jan 13, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice looking trail, Alpenvelo. Is it somewhere in Arizona?


Indeed this is. It's the Mc Dowell Mountain Park competitive loop. It's so much fun. I am lucky to have this as my backyard really... All it takes is for me to ride one block and I am out there. If anyone down there ever wants to organize a trip here let me know and I can help you find the best trails and accomodations. Some guys from Sonora come up every year for the Nova desert clasic in March. It's a National race and great fun for all...! :thumbsup:


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

*Another mexican outside Mexico*

Hey guys, Lalo Quintana from DF but living in "el norte" , 40 years old, I ride FR, have a Kona Stinky and a Morewood Shova LT, wich I was running with a RS Lyric until today that I replaced it with a zocchi 888rc. Favorite place to ride is Highland NH and Plattekill NY. Hope to get in touch with you people.
I tried to post a pic of the Morewood but it seems that the server may be too busy, anyway, I'll try it later.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> Hey guys, Lalo Quintana from DF but living in "el norte" , 40 years old, I ride FR, have a Kona Stinky and a Morewood Shova LT, wich I was running with a RS Lyric until today that I replaced it with a zocchi 888rc. Favorite place to ride is Highland NH and Plattekill NY. Hope to get in touch with you people.
> I tied to post a pic of the Morewood but it seems that the server may be too busy, anyway, I'll try it later.


Welcome on board, bro!!! :thumbsup:

Hope to see you more often over here.. we have a dedicated DH/FR wing (the Young'ones).


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

lalocotequinta said:


> Hey guys, Lalo Quintana from DF but living in "el norte" , 40 years old, I ride FR, have a Kona Stinky and a Morewood Shova LT, wich I was running with a RS Lyric until today that I replaced it with a zocchi 888rc. Favorite place to ride is Highland NH and Plattekill NY. Hope to get in touch with you people.
> I tried to post a pic of the Morewood but it seems that the server may be too busy, anyway, I'll try it later.


Here she is


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> Here she is


Man, that's a sexy one!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Luigi (May 6, 2007)

*Hi guys*

Tomorrow we are riding to La Virgen in downhill bikes, thru el tejamanilero in case any of you might get interested we are meeting at 9:00am, and then of course riding downhill @ 10:30 am. See you there.

Age: 31
- Location (where in mexico) MEXICO CITY, SANTA FE
- Riding style : FREERIDE & DOWNHILL
- My Bike: Santa Cruz V10 & Cannondale Gemini
- Favorite trail: Coyotepec, Ajusco, Valle de Bravo, Axosco, pretty much any technical & fun trail.
- Favorite drink: Red Wine


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Luigi wont you rather ride with us to Axosco? 9am!!!


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

*Aunque algunos ya nos conocemos....*


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Kona rules :cornut:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

pol said:


> View attachment 281457
> 
> 
> View attachment 281458
> ...


Simon is da shizzz


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gambox said:


> Kona rules :cornut:


Nah, just Simon. :thumbsup:


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

*Let me introduce myself*

- Age: 30
- Location: Mi familia es de Cd. Cuauhtemoc, Chihuahua pero yo vivo en Albuquerque, Nuevo Mexico
- Riding style: XC, AM
- Your bike, of course: 2005 Titus Motolite
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it): Pista de Cd. Cuauhtemoc, Chih., and Otero in Albuquerque, NM
- Favorite drink: Cerveza Sol


----------



## Norman cook aka Festina (Jun 12, 2007)

Norman Cook el mismisimo.
Age: 31
- Locación: MEXICO D.F., Las Aguilas.
- Estilo: ALL MOUNTAIN
- Mi bici: Sugar 2 Gary Fisher, w/Manitou minute 3:00
- Favorita ruta: Toluca-Crater-Vuelta al Nevado-Toluca.
- Favorita bebida: Vodka.

Por favor escriban en español. Estamos entre mexicanos y es mejor lengua que el English.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Norman cook aka Festina said:


> Norman Cook el mismisimo.
> Age: 31
> - Locación: MEXICO D.F., Las Aguilas.
> - Estilo: ALL MOUNTAIN
> ...


Pus bienvenido!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Norman cook aka Festina said:


> Norman Cook el mismisimo.
> 
> Por favor escriban en español. Estamos entre mexicanos y es mejor lengua que el English.


_______________________________________________________________________

Norman :
Mexicans in this forum ?????? ja ja ja , we are todos foreigners , we buy baikas en el extranger , y las partes también , Bushito is my amigo ja ja ja again.... we don´t know how to write in spanish , pero you are correct , el spanish es mejor y mas completo que el inglish , cervantiux le pone en la mother a chakespeare very easy.

Pues welcome y bienvenido por here

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Norman cook aka Festina said:


> Norman Cook el mismisimo.
> Age: 31
> - Locación: MEXICO D.F., Las Aguilas.
> - Estilo: ALL MOUNTAIN
> ...


tons.. pske como ke bienen gente de pus otros lares por aca!

Hay un tema sobre esto. Es un sitio internacional y no lo ven únicamente los mexicanos.

Bueno, pus ... wilcom hir....

No quiero entrar en un debate ingles-español. salu2


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh my, how rude I am, I never told about me here before.

Well, you may remember me from movies like "I want my Heckler" or "I'd rather build my Jamis" xD

- Age: 28
- Location: DF
- Style: AM, and wanna start trying FR and DH.
- Bike: Soon to be... a Jamis Komodo 
- Favorite Trail: looking for one.
- Favorite Drink: Bohemia! But Leon or Negra Modelo are fine too.

I hope to have pics the next month as soon as my bike is complete. She's still missing some parts. Espero conocer la chilanga banda un dia de estos.


----------



## Seasoned Warrior (Oct 8, 2007)

Warp said:


> So paisanos!
> 
> Now we have a Mexico board... firstly, we'd like to know how many of us are here and where you live in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Viva Mexico!, Viva Jalisco!

I'm 60, with homes in Ameca, Jal and Rincon de Guayabitos, Nay. I prefer off road but I ride both. My moutain bike is a Specialized Hardrock Comp with discs. My favorite trail is the road to San Sebastian from Puerto Vallarta well after you cross the Rio Ameca. Oh, and that hill going down to Talpa is literally breath-taking! And my favorite drink is sangria (not sangrita, I know the difference) after a nice hot dusty ride made with fine Mexican wines. I also have property in Manzanillo, Col and in the Ciudad de Colima. I love to ride that area heading back towards Guadalajara from Coliima. Lots of fine riding areas between Tepic, Ameca, Autlan, Colima just that whole area, some of the most beautiful in the world. I'm a transplant from Bavaria.


----------



## desrtwolf (Oct 15, 2007)

- Age: 19
- Location: Mexico D.F. 
- Riding style, if any (XC, FR, DH, AM, etc., If any): AM, but I can do XC without much problems
- Your bike, of course: Santa Cruz Heckler 2007
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it): It´s in Valle de Bravo it is called Temas because it ends in Temascaltepec
- Favorite drink: Cuba


----------



## desrtwolf (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry because of the pic I´ll send it when I have it


----------



## desrtwolf (Oct 15, 2007)

*las fotos que les debia*

Estas son las fotos que les debia
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=304382&stc=1&d=1193151886
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=304383&stc=1&d=1193151886


----------



## dr.sokoloff (Jan 7, 2008)

- Age 28
- Location: Mexico D.F.
- Riding style: XC, AM, trails around 100 km
- Your bike: Rocky Mountain ETSX 30, upgraded.
- Favorite trail: I still have to discove it! Now perhaps, D.F. - Ajusco - Tepoztlan, at least I do it regulary. 
- Favorite drink: Cognac

P.S. I'm looking for some fellows to ride with, It's more fun to ride together! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

dr.sokoloff said:


> P.S. I'm looking for some fellows to ride with, It's more fun to ride together! :thumbsup:


Welcome on board!!

I don't ride Ajusco regularly, let alone doing a century, but there are folks here who ride there. i'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I ride Ajusco, but I don't have the will or the bike to do 100km... unless it's 100km downhill


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm looking at fixing that old car on my garage to have a ride for my ride... lol :lol:

That way I'd be trying Ajusco maybe in one month, till I get a decent car maybe at the end of this year... I don't really want to ride every weekend just at my "backyard"


----------



## dr.sokoloff (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, in fact I'm just passing Ajusco in order to get down on the other side either to Tepoztlan or to Cuernavaca. I would be pleased to discover some other places for riding, close to the Mexico City. I'm new to Mexico (arrived just 4.5 months ago). I'm still exploring the surroundings and looking for a company


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to Mexico dr.sokoloff.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Name: César 
Age: (at this moment 27yrs old)
Home: Chihuahua, Chih.
Actual location: Innsbruck, Austria.

Rides:
Hardtail: 2008 Cube LTD CC
Fully: : 2008 Giant Reign 0
Style: whatever is called, just riding all the way up the Alps, then riding down on technical rocky rootty trails, XC, AM, Enduro, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

- Age: 23
- Location: Pachuca, Choula.
- Riding style: DH
- Your bike, of course: Intense M6
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it): Every god damned trail around Pachuca!!
- Favorite drink: Coka Cola


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

kitateloschones said:


> - Age: 23
> - Location: Pachuca, Choula.
> - Riding style: DH
> - Your bike, of course: Intense M6
> ...


Bienvenido!!


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

Got to raise my post count


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

kitateloschones said:


> Got to raise my post count


That's against the guidelines, but I'll let it slip just because the sexy bike.

BTW... start up a new thread with your bike!! That bike is HAWT!!


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

Warp said:


> That's against the guidelines, but I'll let it slip just because the sexy bike.
> 
> BTW... start up a new thread with your bike!! That bike is HAWT!!


Thanks!!! Sure, ill start one once i get enough riding pics.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What the fu.ck? That's a gorgeous bike man! They are becoming popular here in DF, just like V10's....


----------



## scabed1 (Nov 5, 2008)

*greengo en GDL*

Age: 41
Location: Zapopan
Riding Style: XC
Bike: Mongoose Amasa Super
Fav Trail: La Primavera
Fav Drink: Coffee!


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

- Age
18

- Location
Tijuana

- Riding style
Cross-Country

-Bike:
2008 Trek Fuel EX 8 with upgrades








-Favorite Trail
Laguna Hanson


----------



## monchis30 (Nov 7, 2008)

- Age 35
- Location (where in mexico) Hermosillo, Sonora
- Riding style: XC
- Your bike, of course KLEIN Attitude
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it) Bachoco
- Favorite drink : Beer and Tequila

Cant Wait to ride tomorrow


----------



## alonsonajera (Nov 21, 2008)

*Juaritos*

Age - 24
Location - Cd Juarez
Style - XC
Bike - Specialized Rockhopper 05
Favorite Trail - Chupacabras trail
Fave drink - Indio Beer


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

Age: 32

Location: Morelia, Mich.

Style: everything from triathlon to downhill, slow going up, reasonably fast coming down.

Bike(s): 1996 SCB Heckler, 2000 SCB Bullit, 2001 SCB Chameleon Singlespeed 96er rigid, 2007 Gary Fisher Cobia 29er, 2008 SCB Chameleon , building a Heckler 2003 and Merida Warp5 TT 2008 bikes, just ordered a Nicolai Nonius CC 29er tailor made.

Favorite trail: really like the ones on the Quinceo mountain.

Drink: Belgian Triple Ales


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ChileBike said:


> Age: 32
> 
> Location: Morelia, Mich.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!

That's the first generation Heckler, right?? The one that came out right after the Tazmon... Impressive.

Awesome fleet! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, that's the one! It badly needs a shock rebuild though. I would love to find a Tazmon in good nick...but no luck so far.


----------



## alfredosi88 (Feb 8, 2009)

Age : 20
Location : Oaxaca, Oaxaca
Riding Style : none yet
My bike : Alubike
Favorite Trail: Dont know of any yet just started, would like to know where some are if anyone knows in oaxaca.
Favorite Drink: Agua de Sandia


----------



## alfredosi88 (Feb 8, 2009)

*forgot to post picture*


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

alfredosi88 said:


>


Esta bien la bici. Suerte por Oaxaca, hace mucho que no voy, pero espero que siga la ciudad igual de bonita..


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

*Hello there*

Hey there!
My name is Marco, I live in Puebla, i´m 32 and have a Gary Fisher Piranha 09. 
Good to be here.

regards


----------



## rolandobenitez (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey everyone
Im from Toluca and I wanna start riding, i bought a Turbo INIXIA some time ago and that what I'll be using for now, I have never rode a trail and I'd like to meet some people to do so.
If anyone is from Toluca or knows where I should start please tell me, any help is apreciated.
And for my favourite drinks: beer & red wine
Cheers!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Honestly I don´t know if that bike is gonna keep up with the hard work that driving in the mountain takes. 
But again, I don´t know if that specific bike is made of aluminium and has the proper components, which in Turbo bikes, is not the general rule. 
Hope this helps. 
Marco


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rolandobenitez said:


> Hey everyone
> Im from Toluca and I wanna start riding, i bought a Turbo INIXIA some time ago and that what I'll be using for now, I have never rode a trail and I'd like to meet some people to do so.
> If anyone is from Toluca or knows where I should start please tell me, any help is apreciated.
> And for my favourite drinks: beer & red wine
> Cheers!


Puedes probar con Jorge de Avila, que vive en Ocoyoacac (por los Outlets). Tiene rodadas para varios niveles, y puede ser bueno probar con el.

www.biciymontana.com


----------



## Pax Maac (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I live in Toluca and am just getting started in cycling for fun and health! Hope to meet some of you. Ciao!


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

*Otro Mexicano en el Norte.*

Saludos desde Oklahoma City, Ok.
Nombre: Jorge
Age; 38? I forget.
Soy (era) de CD. Juarez, el terruno.
Riding style: XC, AM, poquito DH.
Bike, GT I-drive Team (xc), GT Force 2.0 (am,dh), GT Karakoram Singlespeed (xc, fun)
Favorite Trail: No recuerdo el nombre. el esposo de una prima me llevo (Fernando). My favorita siempre sera Moab, Utah pero esa no esta en Mexico. I hope to go and do the Chupacabras one of these years. Nos vemos. Tambien me dicen que las montanas de Chihuahua son inolvidables.

O, se me olvido....Cerveza: Negra Modelo.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

cesalec said:


> Name: César
> Age: (at this moment 27yrs old)
> Home: Chihuahua, Chih.
> Actual location: Innsbruck, Austria.
> ...


 las giant las vemos en todas partes cesalec...deleitanos con una pic de esa cube porfas:thumbsup:


----------



## rubenv (Mar 25, 2007)

- Age 24
- Location (where in mexico) GDL
- Riding style, if any, mostly XC, with some moderate downhill.
- Your bike, Giant trance x2 2008
- Favorite trail havent ridden in mexico yet i come here often but never with my bike
- Favorite drink horchata de fresa


----------



## bmctoluca (Sep 9, 2009)

*hello biker friends I am new*

 :cornut:

- Age: 34
- Location Toluca
- Riding style, if any (XC, ALL mountain)
- Your bike, of course ( BMC, pronghorn racing, novara
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it) Kokopelli a lots single tracks:thumbsup: 
- Favorite drink ( noche buena, victoria, Samuel adams) teporocho ja!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

bmctoluca said:


> :cornut:
> 
> - Age: 34
> - Location Toluca
> ...


Hi BMC...

Where is Kokopelli?


----------



## bmctoluca (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi rzozaya thats dificult name, My name is Victor, your answer Kokopelli is fruita Colorado, the single tracks thats so amazing! love it. I had a blast.
Are you from Toluca ? I love riding in enduro for long ride. I hope we can ride some day


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

bmctoluca said:


> Hi rzozaya thats dificult name, My name is Victor, your answer Kokopelli is fruita Colorado, the single tracks thats so amazing! love it. I had a blast.
> Are you from Toluca ? I love riding in enduro for long ride. I hope we can ride some day


I'm from Chilangolandia, but that's not far away. Keep hanging on the forum, maybe we can arrange a group ride or something.


----------



## bmctoluca (Sep 9, 2009)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'm from Chilangolandia, but that's not far away. Keep hanging on the forum, maybe we can arrange a group ride or something.


hahaha great:thumbsup: sound good I will be keeping the forum


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

....


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Saludos desde Los Mochis, Sinaloa.
Nombre: Edmundo
Age: 45, Old dude ....
Riding style: A little bit of everything (From BMXing in the late 70s to Bikepacking this year.) 
Bike, Colnago Mexico Super (Old school steel is real), Hammerhead 100x, Frankenbike (29er with drops and 700X45c)
Favorite Trail: Mmmm, finding how to get from Monterrey to El Manzano and back to Mty via la Huasteca in the 80s, or trying to get from Batopilas to Cerocahui while being hopeless out of shape.










My 1,200.00 pesos pride and joy


----------



## xerchx (Jan 8, 2010)

Age 31
- Location los cabos mexico
- Riding style, AM
- Your bike, stumumper 2008
- Favorite trail buena vista en los cabos b.c.s. 
- Favorite drink jugo de uva


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Hola desde Tecate Baja California!
I'm 24 years Old
For any of you guys that don't know were Tecate is...shame on you!  it's in between mexicali and Tijuana. And the only one with a US twin (tecate, CA)!
My dad and I, mostly ride XC, but I'm an All Mountain and Dirt/Street Aficionado!
My dad is currently in the TURBO mountain bike team in Masters!
- I have a XC bike, my Union Street Molly Maguire Dirt Jumping Bike, and My Iron Horse MKIII All mountain which Im currently selling! Planning on getting an Ibis Mojo SL :thumbsup: 
-My favorite Trail: Anything my dad builds I'm happy riding it! Here in tecate we have a trail, which is basically pure uphilling torture, but it's probably 99% singletrack! sick!
- Favorite Drink: I will have to say Coca Cola...The mexican one, not the ****** version...
And beer....mmmm unfortunately not a mexican one.....I prefer a new castle brown ale! oops!


----------



## alfredo morales (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola amigos.
Felicidades por este espacio.
tengo 47 años.
soy de Xalapa pero vivo en Morelia.
me gustan los caminos para mulas, esos son los que busco.
tengo una bici raleigh bien pesada 14klgs. y rígida.
y por supuesto la bebida cerveza estrella y tequila.
me gusta fotografiar las rutas, les invito a ver mis imágenes sin presunción, y les agradeceré cualquier comentario,
saludos:
Alfredo Morales.


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

que tal

nombre Antonio
edad 34 años ahora
ciudad Pánuco Veracruz
tipo de conducción, senderismo en estos momentos
bebida favorita, cerveza, vodka
bicicleta, alubike grizzo


----------



## patoama (Apr 19, 2010)

*Xalapa biking*

My name is Andres and i have been riding since i can remember. Im 28
and I ride a Stumpjumper, a trek 8500, or an old cromoly rigid Tassajara (my favourite). I like AM, XC, ROAD, AND TOURING
My fav. trails are in Creel, Pico de Orizaba The Ajusco during my childhood.
I live in Coatepec, Veracruz.


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

toño cerezo said:


> que tal
> 
> nombre Antonio
> edad 34 años ahora
> ...


Toño... luego que vaya al terruño te busco... Yo vivo en Tampico y batallo para encontrar senderas y por supuesto companeros de rodadas.

Te mando un abrazo!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Age: 29
- Location: Mexico DF, born and raised in Tampico Tams.
- Riding style: AM, XC
- Bike: Alubike Saint, Turbo Epic
- Favorite trail: Desierto de los Leones
- Favorite drink: Guinness, Kopparberg


----------



## VicoRuiz (Jul 8, 2009)

Que buena onda este grupo. Saludos a todos los paisas!!

Age: 34 (recien)
- Location: originario de Mexicali / Tijuana, BAJA CALIFORNIA (viviendo en Paris, Francia)
- Riding style: XC
- Bike: Rock 8.1
- Favorite trail: Empece con la baica de montaña aca en Paris asi que por ahora son Parc de Saint Cloud, Forret de Fontainbleu. En Ensenada BC hay unos trails muy buenos y en Chula Vista (SD) tambien.
- Favorite drink: Cheve bien fria, Tequila y un Clamato con carne seca

Saludos a todos. Si anda algun otro expatriado por aca reportese.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Porque la mayoria escribe en Inglés?

- Ensenada, Baja
- XC
- Kona Explosif 90's (Retro)
- Agua


----------



## Seasoned Warrior (Oct 8, 2007)

rudymexico said:


> Porque la mayoria escribe en Inglés?
> 
> - Ensenada, Baja
> - XC
> ...


Por que mayoria es de Estados Unidos y la lengua the EU es Ingles. Soy un Aleman pero la mayoria hablamos ingles y yo hablamos Ingles. Es natural!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Es que Warp sigue borracho. Se explica mas aqui:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=460543&highlight=english
Y originalmente aqui:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=165494&highlight=english

Pero realmente te parece que hablan mucho ingles en esta seccion? Ya no tanto.


----------



## davidfd (Nov 19, 2010)

-que onda mi nombre es David Figueroa
Age 34
- Location (where in mexico) guadlajara jalisco
- Riding style, if any xc, am, street, trials
- Your bike, of course ,,,,,,trancex2, simtra st1, planet x zebdi, giant stp1, litespeed obed..cove g spot........etc
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it)hmmm demasiados , pero tal vez la prima-ameca-talpa-vallarta?? o postes mosca glorieta toboganes obsidianas torre uno campeon del mundo ???
- Favorite drink ....agua o guiness
saludos a todos y por ahi nos vemos en la tierra !!!!


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am Canadian but am currently living in Mazatlan
I am 14 and ride a 2010 Rock Mountain Element 50 and a 2006 Rocky mountain ETSX 50
My Favourite drink is FANTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've been riding for 2 years.


----------



## msv (Jul 2, 2011)

Saludos desde Querétaro.

Mi nombre es Mario. Tengo 41 años (sí ya sé... la edad peligrosa)
Hace un año regresé al MTB, empecé en 1994 y en el 2002 hice una "pequeña" pausa para retomarlo apenas el año pasado.
Tengo 2 bicis, una Rocky Mountain Hammer Race del 96 y una Specialized FSR XC comp 2009 (que por cierto estoy vendiendo - espero no romper las normas del foro por este pequeño anuncio no intencionado) Las 2 muy buenas bicis y me han dado muchos momentos de felicidad. 
Me gusta el singletrack, los caminos técnicos, realmente cualquier terreno siempre y cuando no me haga sentir como un rutero en tierra (no tengo nada contra los ruteros, eh).
Me gusta tomar agua, cerveza y vodka tonic.
Pues eso, espero que nos conozcamos y poder compartir algunas rodadas a futuro.


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

msv said:


> Tengo 41 años (sí ya sé... la edad peligrosa)


Hay muchas personas en Mazatlan que tiene 50 o 60 anos. 41 es joven 

Sorry my Spanish is not very good


----------



## msv (Jul 2, 2011)

I know elcoolio and I actually feel young. That was more of a cultural joke.... 
.... google it up


cheers!


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Age 35

Riding a Specialized Enduro PRO Expert
I frequently ride in Mexico City's Desierto de los Leones. Nice!
I am originally from Honduras but started loving this sport 2 years ago here in Mexico!
I say that I am a Bike Addict in Rehab.

=)


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Bienvenido! Ya nos veremos en el Desierto. 

saludos!


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

16
Guadalajara, Jal
XC, AM
GT Avalanche...............ahorrando para una nueve bici. (Saving for a new ride):thumbsup:
Tapalpa
Dr. Pepper, Mug Root Beer, y por supuesto Coca-Cola.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

I just saw this after posting here for a couple of weeks, sorry! :madman:
Here we go:
- Age: 46
- Location: Campeche, Mexico
- Riding style: All Mountain
- Your bike: Specialzed Pitch Comp 2009 140 mm travel all mountain bike (almost totally upgraded). GT Avalanche Pro XC bike (stock)

- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it): Many, but I love the jungle trails in some local comunities around the Calakmul Biosphere Reserve, close to the Guatemalan border and Cerro del Huitepec in San Cristobal de las Casas, Chiapas
- Favorite drink: Before the ride: water. After the ride: Corona o Victoria! 
________________________

A crapy cel pic of my ride with my faithful companion Ozzy.


----------



## mike29erss (Jun 7, 2011)

nombre: miguel soto
home: distrito federal y birmingham alabama
edad: 20
estilos: cross country,(empesando cyclocross en temporada 2011 )
biclas: giant xtc29,garyfisher marlin-ss,giant anthemx3 custom, litespeed ss ti. 
lugares favoritos: oak mountain birmingham alabama.


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

que hubo ya murio este pedo?


----------



## Bosplya (Jan 6, 2008)

nombre: Frank Chavez
home: Nacido en Guadalajara, Jalisco, 36 anos en San Jose, CA, ahorra en Phoenix, AZ
edad: 37
estilos: XC
biclas: en mi lista abajo
lugares favoritos: Alum Rock Park, San Jose, CA


----------



## santiago_sf (Feb 24, 2012)

hola que tal amigos, me llamo Santiago vivo en el distrito. soy nuevo en esto compre mi bicileta hace 4 meses y estoy facinado. espero poder rodar con algunos de ustedes pronto. saludos!!


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hola a Todos.. aqui presentandome!

Mi Nombre is Gerardo y vivo en Gilbert, AZ pero creci en Cd. Juarez, Chihuahua.
Edad -39
Soy novato en esto del ciclismo de montana y hasta ahorita me ha encantado..
Riding Style- Me imagino que seria XC o Enduro
Meta - Hacer la Carrera de Chupacabras (100km) en Cd. Juarez el proximo Octubre
Cerveza- Pues hay varias.. pero una de ellas seria Fat Tire

por aqui seguiremos preguntando para seguir aprendiendo de ustedes 

Saludos

Gera


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

Yo tambien creci en Juaritos, Chih. Bienvenido a el Forum Gerardo. Fat Tire es mi cheve favorita. Coincidencia? Los Juarenses toman Fat Tire. Hahahaha!


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

gt jorgito said:


> Yo tambien creci en Juaritos, Chih. Bienvenido a el Forum Gerardo. Fat Tire es mi cheve favorita. Coincidencia? Los Juarenses toman Fat Tire. Hahahaha!


Gracias Jorge! por aqui nos seguimos viendo, Que onda nunca haz echo el Chupacabras


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

No nunca lo e hecho. Tengo una prima en Juarez y su esposo lo a hecho unas cuantas veces. me gustaria hacerlo.


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

gt jorgito said:


> No nunca lo e hecho. Tengo una prima en Juarez y su esposo lo a hecho unas cuantas veces. me gustaria hacerlo.


Pues yo estoy entrenando para este Octubre..a ver que pasa


----------



## efrascon (Aug 21, 2011)

- Age: 39
- Location:Chihuahua, Chih.
- Riding style: XC
- Your bike: Trek 4300 
- Favorite trail : Todavia buscando....
- Favorite drink: Cafe


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Porfin Compramos la bici con la que tenemos pensado hacer el reto "Chupacabras" aqui les pongo unas fotos


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

Se ve buena Gera


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

gt jorgito said:


> Se ve buena Gera


Hasta el momento si.. ya nomas agarra vuelito.. tiene mucha velocidad.....eso si pasa por las piedras como si nada.. Saludos!!


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

Que tal raza! Ya se que es un tema viejo pero busco raza de Monterrey que me pueda sugerir algunas rutas fuera de Chipinque. Me acabo de mudar aqui y no conozco mucho fuera del parque. 

Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Órale !!! bienvenido a este distinguido y H. Foro


----------



## joadesa123 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,
My Name: Jose Carlos
My Bike: Merida One Forty
Where I ride: Chiluca & Desierto
Beer: Bohemia and Duvel: thumbsup:


----------



## patoama (Apr 19, 2010)

Andrés Matínez
xc,all mountain, ruta, turísmo, y lo que tenga pedales.
mis favoritas: specialized Camber, gary fisher tassajara 1994 (cromolio,rígida), Stumpjumper
Cuernavaca.
lugares favoritos: Iztaccihuatl, Malinche, Ajusco, Nevado de Toluca, Xalapa.


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello there

I have recently moved from England to Mexico DF
Into XC
Trek 8500 and Orange R8
Have not been out yet
Mezcal!

I will fire up a picture following first ride.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Levi_501 said:


> Hello there
> 
> I have recently moved from England to Mexico DF
> Into XC
> ...


Where in England are you from? Not many Brits around here though. I used to live in the UK for 7 years (doing posgrads). London, Durham (most of the time) & then Edinburg (for a year). Good memories.
Welcome!


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, I have lived in London for the last 10 years.

Looking to go out in the next few weekends.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Levi_501 said:


> Hi, I have lived in London for the last 10 years.
> 
> Looking to go out in the next few weekends.


There are some nice places for MTB around Mexico City.

Depending of where you are (S-N-E-or West) you can go to Chiluca (north) or Desierto de los Leones (south). A bit more far away is La Marqueza in the Mexico City-Toluca highway and Parres countryside in the highway to Cuernavaca. All of them are nice for cross-country style of riding. Have fun!


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

What else is there to ride in Monterrey other than Chipinque?!


----------



## gc4rr (Mar 29, 2012)

leiito said:


> What else is there to ride in Monterrey other than Chipinque?!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

leiito said:


> What else is there to ride in Monterrey other than Chipinque?!


Ya me voy para Regio-landia en febrero 2013 y nadie nos ayuda a leiito y ahora a mí a encontrar dónde rodar! :nonod:

Leiito, yo le doy al AM agresivo, casi Downhill. Bueno, eso digo yo.


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

Igual nosotros Pablo. Ya nos estamos cansando de hacer las mismas rutas en chipinque. Avisame cuando andes por estos rumbos. Stay away from Teknobike en San Pedro! Los cabrones me quisieron bajar un shock (Push'd Monarch Plus). Se tardaron casi 3 semanas en entregarmelo porque se les habia "perdido"....


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

leiito said:


> Stay away from Teknobike en San Pedro! Los cabrones me quisieron bajar un shock (Push'd Monarch Plus). Se tardaron casi 3 semanas en entregarmelo porque se les habia "perdido"....


 Jaaa, cabrones. Bueno, yo por lo general le doy mantenimiento yo mismo a la suspensión, así que cuando por allá nos ponemos de acuerdo. Tengo mi taller completo para arreglar hasta Push'd suspensions. 

Tengo mi Specialized Enduro Pro 2011 con un shock Marzocchi Roco Coil y una Fox FLOAT 36.

Nos estamos hablando. :thumbsup:

P


----------



## checocc (Sep 15, 2005)

Que tal la huasteca? Muy buena pista el ranchito q esta a la derecha de la entrada que ya la extendieron el equipo Rinos de santa catarina, todavia le falta que complete el circuito pero no deja de estar muy buena, si quieren algo mas largo y tendido pueden ir y regresar a la presa rompepicos. Y la pista q esta en Mederos es una de las pistas con mas exigencia de manejo de monterrey, no se la pierdan. Y todavia no menciono la pista de downhill de cola de caballo y del cerro del mirador, ambas de miedo y requieren el equipo adecuado. pregunten cuando anden por aca, saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

leiito said:


> Igual nosotros Pablo. Ya nos estamos cansando de hacer las mismas rutas en chipinque. Avisame cuando andes por estos rumbos. Stay away from Teknobike en San Pedro! Los cabrones me quisieron bajar un shock (Push'd Monarch Plus). Se tardaron casi 3 semanas en entregarmelo porque se les habia "perdido"....


Ve mi firma.

Mantente esceptico de la capacidad de los mecánicos del 99% de las tiendas del país para arreglar suspensiones. Hasta los técnicos capacitados por Rock Shox y Fox en México a duras penas entienden como funcionan las suspensiones, nomás siguen las instrucciones de un manual.


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Rodadas Mty*

Yo regreso a Monterrey en Enero, de donde voy a vivir hay una bajada un poco escondida (Cerro del Mirador), de hecho hay 4 maneras de bajarlo pero la gente solo conoce una o dos usualmente, aquí hay un video viejo de una
V Oriente - YouTube

despues un pesimo intento del a pista de DH
Bajada cerro del mirador - YouTube

También esta la pista de Mederos, la Huasteca, y si te sales un poco mas de la ciudad hay algunas escondidas en Santiago y Marin, se descuidaron despues de la inseguridad porque la gente dejo de usarlas.

Msg me a partir de Enero y les señalo donde estan.


----------



## santiagomo87 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am Santiago, 25. I live in queretaro and ride mainly XC but whatever there is to pedal I try to be there. I ride a Cannondale F29 since 2 days ago. My favorite trail is "El Aserrin", many locals will know it. Favorite drink is beer, I'll drink anything but any Belgian trappist beer is top notch.


----------



## rob0831 (May 24, 2012)

*cuernavaca morelos?*

Hola a todos! me llamo Roberto y viajo seguido a Cuernavaca. Me gustaria saber donde estan los mejores trails y grupos!

Gracias!!


----------



## crisRo (Jan 15, 2013)

Age: 21 

Location: Playa del Carmen 

Riding style: XC & All Mountain! 

My Bike: Scott Spark 20

Favorite Trail: Bajada de Balam, Mineral Del Chico, Hidalgo Mexico. La mejor!! 

Favorite Drink: Water & Beer (leon es la mejor!) haha


----------



## anriro (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi there..
My name is Jose, living in mty but close to move.
my bike is a Focus black forest full x9 except crankset wich is a wickwercks.
I like marathons, but ride any trail close to mty. (360, ilusion, icamole.. etc..)..


----------



## adrianzr (Jan 7, 2013)

Que tal, soy Adrian de 33 años, de monterrey pero vivo en gdl, aqui me gusta andar en la primavera. mi bici nueva es una mojo hdr de 26" y 160mm


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Eso es todo mi estimado , tienes una super , super bici , felicidades!!!

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Whoa......Whoa.......Whoa!!!
Como dijo TLB. Que bici than chida!!
Aquí en GDL sí le puedes sacar mucho jugo!!


----------



## adrianzr (Jan 7, 2013)

Gracias Josue y Last Biker, hoy la saque tempranito por primera vez a la primavera y que chulada, las bajadas que no me aventaba o que bajaba el pie esta se las echa sin problema! y las subidas no hace bobbing ni tantito y por la excelente geometria que tiene no necesita Talas. es una chulada!


----------



## Luis Rivera (Feb 15, 2014)

Soy Luis Rivera, 24 años. Vivo en Mexico DF Iztacalco
Downhill en los Dinamos o Ajusco.

Descenso favorito el que se hace para llegar a las grutas de tolantongo.

Bicicleta GaryFisher KingFisher1 2008







Me gusta la cerveza y la limonada mineral


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Saludos Raza soy Polo

Llevo viviendo 7 años en San Antonio Texas por trabajao pero soy originario de Monterrey. En Febrero me mudo a Merida Yucatan por trabajo y estare entre Monterrey y Merida.

Les presento mis dos nenas y la Bici de mi Señora:

2014 Santa Cruz Bronson Alu
2015 Santa Cruz Talboy Carbon cc
2014 Juliana Origin Primeiro


----------



## lrpalomera (Nov 22, 2016)

*New member*

Hello everyone

- Age: 34
- Location (where in mexico): Queretaro
- Riding style, if any: XC mainly
- Your bike, of course: Orbea MX29, fully upgraded (Deore drivetrain, Manitou 120mm fr suspension, and assorted Fouriers extras)
- Favorite trail (in Mexico, that's it) None yet, any help?
- Favorite drink: Mostly Tom Collins


----------



## W Larsen (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello everybody _hola racita_

I'm not new to MTB, just a knob here. My first fall was riding my brother's GT BMX bike (there was no such a thing as 'mountain bike') God I roll and rolled for a good while that time. I was 14 back then.

- Age 38
- Location Guadalajara, the land of tequila and wide eyed women.
- Riding style, if any mainly XC and CC
- Your bike? Niner EMD 9 almos all stock by now
- Favorite trail: vías verdes, in Jalisco. So sweet at night!
- Favorite drink: Ginger ale

Toño / WL


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi, welcome to the show that never ends, and none see, hahaha is a joke, years ago we were hundreds ...and then were three or two or maybe just one.

Best Regards.

the last biker


----------



## W Larsen (Jul 9, 2018)

Well thank you, I hope there will be more biker friends hosting. There is a lot of bicycles in our country. Every Sunday, the main avenues in my city are closed, and everyone gets out their bikes. And I have seen Yeti, Ibis, Rb, Nicolai... that means something, I think...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Refiriéndome exclusivamente al mountain bike en nuestro país si hay mucha afición en muchos lugares y se ven buenas bicis y bikers muy capaces , pero esa afición ya casi no tiene interés en éste foro que hace muchos años tenía actividad a cada momento durante todos los días , reseñas , fotos , preguntas , respuestas , discusiones de mtbike , propuestas , ideas etc etc , pero toda esa actividad se ha traducido a zero ,cero ,nada , nothing from nothing .

Obviamente me estoy refiriendo a la sección de México , porque en todas las demás secciones a nivel USA y secciones específicas el foro esta con muy buena actividad y la verdad vale la pena andar por aquí , aunque la sección de México esté agonizante.

Saludos
hte last biker


----------



## ElNavajoense (May 22, 2020)

Yo estoy en el sur de Sonora, una provincia disfrazada de ciudad que se llama Navojoa. Tenemos una excelente y activa comunidad ciclista aquí y muchos senderos dentro de 50km del pueblo. Gusto estar aquí entre ustedes.


----------

